# Some yak crappies....



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Hit a few after work the other night... I am a yak newbie, but so far I have caught fish out of it every trip out!


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Looks like dinner to me!


----------



## hnt4food (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice catch there. I have been catching crappie from kayak fishing for over 20 years and would not have it any other way. I have witnessed time and again the crappie angler landing as many or more fish then the boat angler, especially when it comes to fishing skinny water. Great job.


----------



## fshrgrl (Oct 28, 2010)

That is totally awesome! I saw the pics on facebook last night too. So you gotta let me go sometime alright? I wanna get some sunfish too.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

I got into some myself this past weekend.....


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Stay outta my spot....

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Carpmaster said:


> Stay outta my spot....
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


 I was around the corner from your spot, so you stay out of my NEW spot.


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

You eat all them crappies you'll soon look like this.....









_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Would ya look at this. There's a pretty girl that wants to go fishing, and you fella's are arguing over fishing spots....... Youngsters, I tell ya! :lol::lol:


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Carpmaster said:


> You eat all them crappies you'll soon look like this....


 Now, it is war.


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

Great pictures! What kind of Kayak do you have?


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Mine is a Future Beach Angler 160

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

MINE is a fairly old, reliable......










*Oh wait......*

:lol:


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

sfw1960 said:


> MINE is a fairly old, reliable......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd hate to portage that SOB, and I bet she is a major pain in the backside to paddle but I bet she is comfortable!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Aye, that she is....
_Very _comfy though!

:evilsmile


----------

